# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Interneti dhe lojërat kompjuterike-kur fillon vesi?

## YlliRiaN

*Shumë "përdorues" të rinj as që mund ta kuptojnë më jetën "offline". Ata tashmë e kanë si ves navigimin. Gati 3% e të rinjve nga mosha 12 deri në 18 vjeç në mbarë Evropën konsiderohen se vuajnë nga vesi i internetit.

Të qëndruarit online ende nuk është pranuar si një simptomë e dëmshme për shëndetin psikik-Ka forma të veseve, që kanë "fituar" një status zyrtar si p.sh. alkooli, droga apo lojërat e fatit. Këto forma të vesit janë të përshkruara mirë dhe simptomat e tij si sëmundje janë klasifikuar në katalogët ndërkombëtar. Ndryshe qëndron puna me lojërat kompjuterike apo vesin e internetit, sqaron Kai Müller, psikolog pranë ambulancës për vesin e lojërave në Universitetin e Maincit: Vesi i të qëndruarit online ende nuk është pranuar si një simptomë e dëmshme për shëndetin psikik. Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë (OBSH) publikon direktivat, se çfarë konsiderohet si dëmtim psikik, që duhet trajtuar dhe çfarë jo, kjo organizatë nxjerr katalogët përkatës. Në këto katalogë të OBSH-së varësia nga online ende nuk është klasifikuar si tipar i mëvetësishëm që dëmton shëndetin psikik.

Të rinjtë humbasin rrjetin real social dhe kontaktin me botën reale-Por kjo kurrsesi nuk do të thotë, që nuk ekziston vesi i lojërave kompjuterike. I sëmuri nga vesi është i fiksuar vetëm tek marrja e "drogës", por në rastin e kompjuterit s' kemi të bëjmë me substanca kimike, por me ofertat online në formën e lojërave, njofton DW. Edhe një i prekur nga ky ves i njeh simptomat e mungesës së "drogës", pra në qoftë se ai nuk mund të luajë, normalisht bëhet agresiv ose depresiv, thotë Alexander Axmann, psikolog pranë klinikës së veseve në St. Marientift në Neuenkirchen: Kësaj i shtohet edhe rënia e rendimentit si dhe tendencat e tërheqjes nga shoqëria, sepse sfera e jetesës së personit të prekur nga ky ves kufizohet vetëm tek lojërat kompjuterike. Këto janë karakteristika që shfaq vesi i lojërave kompjuterike. Të rinjtë e prekur nga ky ves e kalojnë të gjithë kohën e lirë të tyre, më shumë se dhjetë orë në ditë në internet. Si rrjedhojë ata humbasin rrjetin real social dhe kontaktin me botën reale. Megjithatë ky ves deri më tani është studiuar shumë pak dhe në nivel ndërkombëtar nuk njihet si sëmundje. E ngarkuara e qeverisë gjermane për problemin e drogës, Sabine Bätzing, lidhur me këtë problem global të premten e kaluar organizoi një takim ekspertësh me temën " Interneti dhe lojërat kompjuterike - Kur fillon vesi?. Ekspertë nga Koreja e Jugut, Kina dhe SHBA të ftuar në panele të ndryshme konsultohen lidhur me masat parandaluese të kësaj dukurie tek të rinjtë dhe fëmijët.

*

----------

